# 3 person snowmobile



## singinghills3

I am thinking of buying my first snowmobile. I am wondering if snowmobiles are made that would allow 3 people to ride at once. I am thinking of my wife and grandson who is 7. I am not sure if there is room on touring snowmobiles or if that is not recommended.

Any advice from experienced snowmobilers would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## cointoss

It would be a real bear to control so I would just go with a "Mother-in-law" sled.


----------



## 2SloSHO

I know Ski-Doo makes a GTX model that you can fit 3 persons on. Sounds perfect for you. "Built on the famous REV platform, the GTX features a unique 2+1 seat that enables a child to fit snugly between parents."

You can go to the skidoo website and check it out some more!


----------



## Ralph Smith

There's some long track models made for going in deep snow and used by alot of guides in Canada, that look like it would be real easy to modify rear of machine as an xtra seat. Haven't looked in a few years, but one I liked was made by ski-doo called the skandic, could even get it in 24" wide track:SHOCKED:


----------

